# Tank Needing a Revamp



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 55 dwarf mbuna tank. Due to our house's AC breaking during the night, half of my fish got cooked from the heat  There are now only a few left so I want to take this time to re-do the tank before I buy replacements.

I currently have silicia sand substrate with a thin layer of crushed coral on top to help with the pH. I have 5 texas holey rocks as well. Due to our city's water, it turns the holey rocks a disgusting brown (diatoms) and because of the pores in the rock, it's hard to get off. I am looking for substrate suggestions as well as a good rock to use that's a bit easier to clean. I'd love to buy an RO unit and be done with it, but that's not exactly in my price range.

I also heard that if the substrate is a bright color, the fish won't show their colors like they would with dark substrate, is this true?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe it is true about the color of gravel a good substrate might be Eco-Complete Cichlid Substrate availiable in sand or gravel here's a link for that http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8976&N=2004+113555 asfar as rocks I don't really know I've heard that red lava rock raises ph like limestone(holey rock) but not sure


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

A dark background and substrate will make them feel a bit more comfortable, but then again any color against a black backdrop will appear more vibrant (ex..Velvet Elvis painting). As far as the lava rock I'm not for sure either, but I don't think it will raise ph. It WILL scratch your fish up from it being so rough. You could get an algae eater to keep your holey rock clean. I've kept CAE with my mbuna with no problems.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Since you bring up about the algae eater. Can plecos go in water with such a high ph like Malawai or Tanganyika? I've always wondered


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes. Besure that which ever pleco you get isn't going to get too large for your tank. The big ones really create alot of waste. Be sure to slowly acclimate it to your water. It shouldn't have any problem, they can take a wide range of conditions(as long as they are stable conditions). I keep a bristlenose pleco in my 75gal Hap/Peac0ck tank (ph 8).


----------

